# TRIPLOIDY born & died at 37 weeks



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Our baby girl, *Grace Olivia*, was born *March 26, 2004* at 37 weeks gestation. She weighed 2lbs, 4 oz., 14 inches long. She died 6 hours after her birth. Had planned to have her at home. However she was born by c-section (not our choice). Knowing now that she would of died during the birth process has allowed me to come to terms with the c-section. We were able to hold her alive. She responded to my voice and touch before dying in my arms.
Grace was born with "TRIPLOIDY". Triploidy is double fertlization. She had 69 chromosomes. Triploidy is lethal. Most babes with triploidy miscarry around 15 weeks. She lived to 37 weeks, stopped developing at 31 weeks.
Since we were planning a home birth, we hadn't had any major testing. We did not know of her condition until she was born. HUGE SHOCK for us. Grace was our 3rd child. We have 2 boys ages 3 & 5, both natural birth, healthy children.
I am still very raw about losing her.








Allowing myself to grieve is something new for me. Grief is new for me.
There has been talk of us trying again for another child. We will see. Trying to heal right now, physically and emotionally.
:bf The main thing that is helping me heal from this is that I have been donating my breastmilk to two local moms struggling with breastfeeding. This has been a way for me to provide some "healing" for another mama and her babe.
Thank you for the chance to share my story with you. (very short version)

~Jackie
Mama to Gavin - age 5, Gabe - age 3 & Grace - born & died 3/26/04


----------



## pugmadmama

Jackie, I am so very sorry that your daughter died.

What a kind-hearted woman you are to donate your breastmilk in an effort to help other Mamas when you yourself are going through such a tough time.


----------



## Ms. Mom

Jackie, my heart is breaking for you and your family. Greif is a hard thing to allow yourself to do. Especially with children at home.

As for another child, you truly need to take the time you need to move through this. Losing Grace is such a tragedy and I'm so very sorry for your loss.

Please feel free to talk about Grace here - we're all good listeners and offer a lot of support.

How are you feeling now? You're body has been throught a great deal and will also need some time to heal Please make sure you're taking care of yourself. Eat a healthy diet with lot's of iron rich food. Make sure you're drinking pleanty of water - keeping hydrated right now is VERY important. Get pleanty of rest (wich can be hard to do with two small children underfoot).

Do you have family and friends who can help out? Maybe come and do some light housekeeping, or play with the boys so you can take a warm bath or nap?

Please know that you're in my thoughts


----------



## JessicaS

I am so sorry for your loss Jackie. It was very kind of you to donate your breastmilk, what an amazing gift you have given to those other moms.

I am sorry about the c-section, that sounds kind of rough for what you were going through but I would have done the exact same in the same situation. Like Ms Mom said try and get some rest, see if anyone can help you out with your boys while you take a break.










I am so sorry for your loss. Don't be hesitant to come here if you need to talk, vent or anything. That is what this board is for.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Thank you ladies for all your kind words...

Life has its ups and downs...what I do know to be true is that "Words that come from the heart enter the heart." So thank you...blessings to you all.

I am recovering well physically...just this week am able to crawl into the bath and soak...feels so darn good!!

For the last 30 days all dinners have been brought into our home from friends and family. Thank goodness for the support of everyone around us...we are so loved!! This is the first week I have cooked dinner for our family. Actually feels kind of good. My oldest, Gavin, told me he missed me cooking! Bless his heart!!!









I read a daily meditation today about letting our tears come and allowing them to water our soul. WOW is that perfect or what?!?!?! The universe is so amazing that way...I got exactly what I needed.

I will be in and out every few days, checking on new posts and what the ladies here have to share...THANK YOU!!


----------



## SweetTeach

Jackie,
I want to express my condolences to you for the loss of Grace Olivia.

I, too, lost my son at 37 weeks and it really SUCKS for lack of a better word. I didn't even consider donating my breastmilk- that sounds like a healing act to do.

We all wish you love and peace as you begin this very tough journey of grief.

Please check your PM's.

ST


----------



## babycarrier

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts...


----------



## gossamer

Dear Jackie,
I am so sorry for your loss. Your daughter Grace is loved not only by you but by us here. I too lost my daughter and had a C-Section. Words cannot even begin to describe how sorry I am. The one thing somebody told me that helped me get through it all was that for the short time I carried my daughter, the love I felt her crossed the placenta. I believe that for me and I believe that for your precious Grace. The mothers here on this board are wonderful listeners and caring shoulders to cry on.
Gossamer


----------



## shannon0218

So sorry for the loss of your baby Grace. I am so glad you got to hold her and meet her, also that she allowed you to give such a gift to other mommas. I question myself often that since I likely can't breastfeed, should I be trying to have a baby, I had never thought of asking for breastmilk from someone else.
What a lovely name for a little girl who touched so many in such a short time.


----------



## gonnabeamom

Jackie










I am so sorry that you and your family have lost your daughter.

I am glad that you got to meet her even briefly, and that you have such good support around you.

It sounds as if you are doing an amazing job of taking care of yourself at a difficult time.

Grace will always be with you, even as you miss her.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Shannon,
Please contact your local lay midwives...I am sure that they know of a few moms that would be willing to donate for you.
May I ask what is the reason for not being able to breastfeed? There is domperidone, a medication the even adoptive moms can take and nurse their babes...
If I can helop in any way...please let me know!!
Lots of love to you my friend...


----------



## shannon0218

I had a breast reduction about 15 yrs ago adn I have significant nipple scarring


----------



## merpk

Nothing wise to say ... just sending light & hopes to you ...


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

It has been almost 8 weeks since Grace died and I "think" that I am doing OK. My hubbie and I are in a grief group and I have started individual therapy.

The main reason for todays post is because as most of you know I have been pumping my milk for donation to two local moms with babes in NICU. On Sunday, May 16, I was pumping a realized that I had about 50% less milk. I didn't think much of it...just kept pumping. On Monday I noticed that not only was there still only about 50 % of my milk but also the consistency had changes also. It now is looking like skim milk versus heavy cream. Haven't changed my diet...nothing has changed...maybe I have ovulated, not sure.

I have a very strong intuition and I believe that the universe is telling me it is time to move on from the pumping. I have been very successful with donating thus far and help two babies not have to have formula. Along with their health improving greatly.

I am sad at the same time a feeling of relief has come over me. My grief has shifted and it feels OK...not good...not bad. I am still pumping only for "relief" however I am not storing it any longer. In the process of allowing the rest of my milk to dry up.









On friday I will hand over the last of my milk to the two moms & babes that need it. Wondering if friday will be hard for me...not sure. The tears come and go as I am sure they do for most mamas like us.

Today I am so grateful for the ability to donate my milk to another in need. This process has definitly been healing.

I actually had my first cup of coffee this morning! Got one heck of a head rush!!! Life is good, for today...

My higher power is good all the time...all the time my higher power is good!!


----------



## SweetTeach

J: I don't know what to say. What an incredible gift you've given from and through Gracie to those two babies. Follow your intuition and see where else this path of grief will lead you. We are here for you.
((hugs))


----------



## Lucky Charm

You are such a beautiful, generous soul.

What a wonderful thing to do, a legacy of sorts for your precious Grace.

How sorry i am for you, but at the same time, moved beyond words at the gift you have given to the other babies in the NICU.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

As my milk continues to slowly disappear over these past few days I am preparing myself for what this path has for me. But then again I have no idea of knowing what is in store for me...

It is so bittersweet....not sure if that makes sense. On one hand one door is closing and yet another will or has already began to open.

Life is strange that way. Unsure what I am feeling right now...not quite able to "label" how I am feeling. Sleeping through the night was a treat. However I did wake very early feeling empty. Instead of the usual routine of pumping for however long... I packed up and went to the gym. Who in their right mind is at the gym at 5am...in the past...it surely wasn't me.

Blessings my friends...


----------



## hmpc2

's Jackie!

You are so awesome to be donating your/ Grace's milk for so long. I so wish I thought of that for Adia. It is another stage for you in your grieving. Hold on to the thought that you helped 2 babies get healthy and strong b/c of your wonderful giving heart.

If you need anything....just let us know. I am glad that you and your husband have found a grief support group. I found that has helped me tremendously. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Mamm2

Jackie,

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry for your loss. What a courageous soul to donate your milk for babies that need it.


----------



## tinawoman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackieg213*
Had planned to have her at home.

baelin was born at home. i think that is making it extra hard because of all the what-ifs that i have. and the anger because i had him at home to avoid all the crap my daughter and i went through with her birth. i don't understand why this happened...we did everything right!!

Quote:

However she was born by c-section (not our choice). Knowing now that she would of died during the birth process has allowed me to come to terms with the c-section.
i had an unnecessary c-section with my first birth so i understand trying to come to terms with it. baelin's birth was supposed to be my healing birth...now i have to heal from my healing birth.

can i ask why you were unable to have your little one at home? i'm just curious. feel free to ignore the question if its too painful or inappropriate. i'm just curious because i too had a homebirth planned...and we actually did it at home and yet it is incomplete for me because he was born dead. he was alive all the way up to the end and kicked me all through labor and even on the way out!! i understand shock...we had a similar thing in that we expected a live baby and he never breathed, moved or anything from the moment he was out.

Quote:

We were able to hold her alive. She responded to my voice and touch before dying in my arms.
how wonderful. i've often comforted myself that at least he never moved or cried and i didn't have that extra pain...but now i see how that would be so precious and i sorta wish now that i had had at least that. but i can't change anything so i might as well keep thinking its better for me to have not ever seen him move or heard him cry. *sigh*

tina
mommy to maeven, 3.5yrs and our angel baby boy, baelin, stillborn 4/17/04 at 41.5wks for reasons still unknown


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinawoman*
can i ask why you were unable to have your little one at home? i'm just curious.


I was under double care my entire pregnancy. In Oregon, lay midwives like to have a back up plan. Our back up plan was for if I were to be transported to the hospital, they would at least know who I was. So about every 8 weeks I would see a CNM at the medical office/hospital near our home. I just happen to have an appointment to see this CNM on 3/26/04 and during the appointment Gracie's heartrate was about 120. We tried to stimulate her with no success. She asked if I would be OK with having an ultrasound. Still not thinking much...I agreed. I had a complete ultrasound, still not knowing what may be wrong with my baby, which we didn't know was a girl. We wanted to wait, since she was going to be our last baby. After the ultrasound, the tech told me that the CNM would like for me to go to labor and delivery for fetal monitoring. I agreed, started to get somewhat concerned by now. Called my husband to tell him what was happening.Within 5 minutes of the fetal monitoring...I had the strongest feeling that something was definitly wrong with my baby. Mind you...NOBODY would tell me anything. At this time I called my two midwives, whom I also work with, and told them what was happening...they said they were on their way. By the way, my husband was out of town and my other two children were with a sitter. A doctor I had never seen before walked into the L&D room and said that they were going to prep me for a c-section. When I asked why all he said was that there was something very wrong with my baby and that the chances of her survival were very low if they transported me to the closest hospital with NICU. (about 20 miles away) I was 37 weeks. I said "NO...I do not want a c-section, my midwives are on their way and I need you to STOP anything from happening until they arrive." Within 5 minutes, there were 2 anesthesiologist on me...I ok'ed them to prep me for an IV, but that was all!!!!...The next thing I remember I was waking up in recovery. My daughter was born at 5:35pm. My two midwives and best friend were there by my side and they told me I had a GIRL. I was so excited!!! I finally had a girl. As soon as I had come to...a peds doctor came in and told me "There are a few problems with your baby daughter. HOWEVER....*don't worry*," she said..."She is breating on her own, she is small...but she is strong. We will bring her right to you." I remember looking at the three women that I have shared everything with...shared my life with and we all were crying. They brought my daughter to me, I didn't get to hold her, she was hooked up to some monitors, but they got her very close to me. I rolled over as close as I could get to her. I kissed her face, started to talk to her and her little legs and arms moved. I stuck my fingure into her hand and she held it. It seemed like forever...but it was only a few minutes. They then life flighted her to the hospital with the NICU. I followed by ambulance. As I was being put into the ambulance, my husband rushed to my side....I just lost it then...he kissed me and I told him to go be with our daughter. He rushed off and got to the NICU before me. By the time I arrived to the NICU, she was already hooked up to life support. She was fading fast and was beginning to be in pain. After meeting with over 6 specialist...we decided to pull her breathing tube. I wanted to hold her without all the tubes and wires attached to her. They disconnected her from all the machines...I held her, I kissed her, I sang to her, I cried my tears on her. She took her last breathe at 11:20pm...she fought so hard for her life...several times I would think "this is her last breath" and she would fight for another...







I told her it was OK...mama was here...it's OK Gracie...mama's here. They confirmed her death at 11:35pm. My husband began to shake...almost passed out. I just sat there in a stupid wheelchair... numb. She had died...what was I going to do now.
I was in the hospital for 7 days...almost died too..went to the ICU for 2 days. Oh, by the way, I had contracted a rare form of e-coli from the hospital that did the c-section. We figure it was the cathater they used. Because the e-coli attacked my bladder. I went into septic shock...which also is fatal.

During my stay in the hospital, except while in ICU, I had Gracie brought to me. I would hold her, rock her, take a nap with her. Several people came up to see me and were able to hold her and say good-bye. How sad it was. Some of the nurses were great, they made sure she was warm before bringing her into me and other nurses....they just wheeled her in without even uncovering her...







:

The day I left the hospital, the funeral home picked her up. She was cremated. And we had her funeral/memorial on April 2nd, 2004.

Also...I had a very close friend say to me the other day that I tried to go with Gracie..I really tried. I asked him what he meant...he said I tried to die to be with her...but the spirits have other plans for me. It wasn't time for me. While the hospital was fighting to save my life for 3 hours during the septic shock...the spirits were deciding whether or not it was time for me...I suppose it wasn't time.

It's been almost 9 weeks since Gracie died. I miss her everyday. I breasts still ache for her. My heart broken. Someday....just maybe someday...I will feel different.


----------



## Ms. Mom

Jackie, I'm so touched by you and your precious Gracie









You're still so fresh in your grief. Please continue being gentle with yourself - you're in my thoughts.


----------



## muse

wow....what an amazing woman you are, jackie...the strength of your spirit just shines through your story...


----------



## shannon0218

Oh Jackie, I haven't cried that much in weeks. Your strength just blows me away.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

I recieved Grace's death certificate on Sunday.
I am glad to have it...still working on getting her "birth" certificate.

I am no longer pumping my milk for donation. Oddly enough, I have had 4 phone calls this week alone asking for milk. (Really is it odd??? I don' think so.) Still leaking a bit here and there. I am sure that I will for some time. At least that is what my experience has been with my other two children.

My husband & I deciced to put it out into the universe that we are open to accepting another spirit. Of course like all of you, we are truly hoping that this spirit stays with us in body form also.
I would really like to wait until around Christmas...simply to get off the weight I still have on me and to continue to heal more.
I am not kidding when I say that this c-section and the septic shock have "kicked my butt". Slowly but surely...I am healing day by day.

Life is OK today. The form of meditation that I have been practicing for a few years has come to be the best "tool" thus far for me during this journey.
I am so loved...this I know to be true and so is my dear Grace. Always...


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

The 7 month anniversary of Gracie's birth/death is Tuesday. I am struggling right now. Not sure what direction to go. Teetering, I could say.

I had all kinds of things I wanted to write about tonight and now...well...I went through and read all the post in this thread...now I feel I have very little to say.

Haven't read these in a long time...so I am sitting here....






















I am so damn tired...Tired of the grief, the AWOL menstrual cycle...lots of things. Just tired...

In the 6 months that I have been posting here at MDC...I have gained some wonderful friends...Thank you to all the mama's that have reached out, loved me, listened, supported me....I would of never met you or become close to you if not for the loss of Gracie...


----------



## behr

I just want to send you my love from all the way over the big ocean. Your and Grace Olivia's experience continues to make me cry, and I admire your strength.


----------



## Ms. Mom

Jackie, anniversaries are filled with so many emotions arent they?









I'l be thinking about you an sending my love to you and your family during this difficult time.

Do you have any plans for Gracie's birthday?

Please remember to take care of yourself now. Your immune system is a bit down because of the grief. Make sure you're eating healthy and taking the time you need to rest.

You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Irishmommy

.


----------



## Max's Mami

I just wanted to say how very sorry I am for your loss. Your words are touching and amazing. I hope you continue to heal and know you have lots of friends here for support.


----------



## iris0110

Jackie, I really enjoyed talking with you today. Our daughters aniversaries are so close to each other. I hope this aniversary is gentle on you. But most of all I hope you are gentle on yourself.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Thanks everyone for your added support! I get so in the "dumps" sometimes. Which I guess is allowed over here on these threads!
My menstrual cycle is still all screwed up....WHATEVER!!!

Looking forward to our annual Halloween party today....!!!!! So are my kids!
We carved pumpkins last night and had a night of homemade soup and bread...it really was lovely.
Trying really hard to be thankful for what I have today!

The knitting that I have been doing has actually been keeping my mind off ttc and the fact that I am not having AF rear her face these days. ugh!

Anyway...love and blessings to you all. Good luck to those ttc!!!!















:







:


----------



## Kerrie

Jackie - I am just re-reading your story and am in tears. I am so sorry for your loss and for the events around Gracie's birth and death. I will be thinking of you on Tuesday. Take care of yourself.







s


----------



## babycarrier

Sending loving thoughts your way, Jackie. I'm sorry your pain is so raw right now.


----------



## AbisMom

Jackie,
As I sit here with huge tears in my eyes from revisiting your story and the difficult emotions that you are experiencing right now, I wish that I had more to say. You are such a pillar of strength for so many of the women here so often, that I hope we can provide you that same warmth in your time of need. Take care of yourself, and feel free to share your pain with us anytime.


----------



## SweetTeach

J,
Just in case I don't get to post tomorrow, just want you to know that I love you!
T.


----------



## JessicaS

You go ahead and vent and get your emotions out as much as you wish. That *is* a part of what these boards are for.


----------



## BinahYeteirah

Jackie,


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

It is almost Gracie's birth/death day.
I have peace.

Reading back over this thread had stirred up some emotions for me.
I had these great intentions of writing a long post...well, things change...don't they???

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## shannon0218

Jackie, I've just re-read Gracies story and am once again crying for all you've lost and for how deeply little Gracie touched so many in such a short time.
Please know that on the 26th I will light a candle for you and her.







If I can do anything at all, please do not hesitate to let me know.


----------



## lovelittleb

I'm so sorry for you loss. Take all the time you need to heal physically and emotionally.

I applaud you for being such a generous and supportive woman and donating your breastmilk.


----------



## runes

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a compassionate, courageous woman you are.

Peace, love and light to you and yours,
M


----------



## Jennifer3141

Oh Jackie,

You are a marvelous woman and I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for the gentle reminder to cherish EVERY moment.

Jen


----------



## taradt

Jackie

i will be thinking of you and Gracie in the coming days. i had never read Gracie's story before, that was at a time when i was away from the board trying to sort my life out.
reading Gracie's story made me cry and going over the posts i can see such a change in the grief over the past almost year...

thanks for sharing the story again

tara


----------



## bamamom

Hugs mama.


----------



## AngelBee

Just wanted to let you know your family is in my thoughts. I will be thinking of Gracie on her birthday.


----------



## warriorprincess

I am so sorry ot hear of the loss of your dear baby girl...Grace Olivia is a lovely name. Wishing you peace as you face her birthday....


----------



## gossamer

My dear sweet Jackie,
You know how much I love you and there are so many different reasons why. This past year has cahnged you in so many ways but you are still compassionate, caring and loving. In your grief you have been able to give to others. You have had uplifiting words and joyful moments for all of us. I pray that this month of March is peaceful for you and that you are able to remmeber the sweet precious time you had with Grace. In some ways it gets easier and in some ways it gets harder, but you just keep getting on with life and eventually the good days outweigh the bad and the joyful memories outnumber the sorrow. This is a grief journey and my friend, you have travelled. Know that I am your constant traveling companion and we can get through this.
Love, Gossamer


----------



## darsmama

I just wanted to give you a







and tell you again how sorry I am on the anniversary of Grace's birth.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Thank you all so much for your loving, compassionate, sincere words. Your words are really a blessing to read.

I think I am doing pretty good. I am constantly reminding myself to "live in the moment" and to be thankful for what I do have.
It has really helped me this last year to give to others. To give in what ever way I can....

Tonight I am a speaker at a Doula Training for "How to Mother the grieving Mother"...it should be interesting.
I have spent some time gathering information for this training, journaling my own thought, reading back to all my thoughts over the last year...
I am gonna wing it!!!! :LOL Forget the notes....I am going to pray like no tomorrow that the Spirit speaks through me...it will be fine.
There are a few times in being a speaker in the past, that while sharing my story of birthing Grace and the healing that has happened over the past year, that I get really weepy...who wouldn't...
I am sure that there isn't a woman that will sit there tonight and not get weepy...because it isn't about ME...it is about the reality that our baby's die...and we are left feeling empty, alone, angry, depressed, so many emotions...even after a year or ten years...the feeling are still real and sometimes painful. The miracle is that it does get better. That the sadness does gradually turn into joy. I, like many others, am beginning to experience the joy. True joy is so amazing...like Grace was.

Love and Blessings to you all.
My intention is keep this thread up and active until after Gracie's birthday...for "just in case" I despetely really need to be surrounded with all of your support and love. Not that I don't always need your love...you know what I mean.
















Jackie


----------



## KarmaChameleon

This thread will be here for you, and all of us who cry tears for Grace. Sorry Jackie, just sorry.


----------



## iris0110

Jackie,

I love you mamma.







You never cease to amaze me with the way you turn your own grief towards helping others. Gracie's legacy will live on in the support that you are creating for other mammas. I will be thinking about you as March 26th aproaches. Please let me know if there is anything at all I can do for you.

Ps. there is a little something on it's way to you. I wish it could be more, but know that it comes with my love.


----------



## SweetTeach

You know of course, that you and sweet Gracie are always in my thoughts.


----------



## aswbarry

Jackie,
Wishing you enough care for each day coming...and peace for you on Grace's birthday.
Angela


----------



## rachelle-a-tron

Sending you Love Mama.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

I am off to see my therapist. I figured a little extra boost could do be some good today, tomorrow and Saturday.
Thanks mamas for all your love and support!!!










ST....THANK YOU FOR THE LOVELY GIFT YOU SHIPPED TO ME. You are so kind, loving and GOOD to me. I LOVE YOU MAMA!!!!


----------



## sarah9774

Thinking of you today and sending warm thoughts your way.. I think I will make an appointment with the therapist next group meeting.. I really think it's time..


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:









HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRACIE!!!!

Mama loves you and misses you very much. Be watching for the balloons that your brothers are sending you today. I think that you will really love the new wind chime and bird house that mama and daddy are hanging up today in the tree above your marker.


----------



## doctorjen

Happy Birthday Gracie!!

And hugs and love to her parents and brothers. Hope this day is filled with peace amongst the sadness.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Gracie's birthday was lovely....
Thank you all for the well wishes....


----------



## Ms. Mom

Sending love on Gracies birthday.

Hope the day was gentle to mamma and her family


----------



## momto l&a

Jackie


----------



## mamaana

Jackie, just wanted you to know I found this thread and am thinking of you and your family.










Ana


----------



## elyice

you are in my thoughts and my heart. I am so sorry for your loss, momma, I cannot imagine the shock and grief.
You are doing a amazing thing and it is a blessing that your milk is providing.
Many hugs to you and yours


----------



## merpk

Sending your whole family clear light ... & hopes of peace.

Thinking of you today ... a little late but in honor of Gracie's birthday ...


----------



## Mizelenius

Jackie, please know that Gracie, you, and the rest of your family are in my thoughts.





















Gracie's story has deeply touched me.


----------



## taradt

Happy Birthday Gracie









tara


----------



## crayon

Jackie, I wanted to send my love to you. How amazing your words are. Please know that I am thinking of you.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

I have had this information for some time. I thought it would be interesting for others to read.
Again, I am reminded of the MIRACLE my daughter, Grace is/was.
She truly continued to grow and LIVE through love.

Triploidy has been estimated to occur in 1-2% of all clinically recognized conceptions . *However, the majority of triploidy conceptuses do not survive to term.* It has been assessed that only one-third of triploidy conceptuses *survive past 15 weeks gestation* and that for every triploidy conceptus that survives to term, approximately 1200 conceptuses result in fetal death.

Triploidy has been reported in 1-13% of spontaneous abortions that were studied. Triploidy is found in 8/10,000 chorionic villus samplings and 4/10,000 amniocenteses.

*The live birth rate for triploidy is 1/10,000 live births* .

As a result of prenatal diagnosis, a portion of triploidy fetuses will be electively terminated. An investigation in Europe reported an elective termination rate of 82% for triploidy. *One study reported 100% of fetuses prenatally diagnosed with triploidy were electively terminated.* Not my Grace!!!!!

Thanks for becoming informed.
KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!!!!!


----------



## Tummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackieg213*
:bf The main thing that is helping me heal from this is that I have been donating my breastmilk to two local moms struggling with breastfeeding. This has been a way for me to provide some "healing" for another mama and her babe.
















I dont know how to put into words what I felt while reading your words! You are so wonderful! I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful way to grieve for your daughter!!!







YOU ARE VERY STRONG! I wish I could put my feeling for you into words, but they are just not coming to my fingers. I have great respect for you.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Tummy!!!
Thank you honey.


----------



## allykat

jackie,
first of all, i am so sorry for the loss of your baby...no one can even begin to understand this unless theyve been through it themselves...i love that you donated your milk to babies in need, i, in fact, received milk from my mothers dr's wife when i was born at 27 weeks (2lb 6oz, with no complications whatsoever)...(its now 32 years later, technology is amazing) when she first told me the story i thought it was weird...but 8 weeks after my Katrina was stillborn, there was a story on the news about a mothers milk bank out of colorado that women from across the country were donating to...my goodness, if i had known this just 7 or 8 weeks ago, i would have jumped on board immediately...i am so sad that i did not know about it earlier, i wouldve given in a heartbeat, but unfortunately its too late now...i pray that any women in a similar situation can find it in her heart to donate to this worthy cause...if i could turn back the clock my baby would be here, but if i could turn back the clock just a few weeks back, i would have done this with no hesitation...GOD BLESS YOU for the gift you gave...you are an angel on earth!!!
allykat


----------



## AngelBee

Jackie.....just thinking of you!

You are an angel on earth......I personally know!


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

What a nice surprise to see today!
Thank you mamas for your words.
I don't think that it is odd that the last few days I have been really missing my daughter Gracie...and then I come here and see the couple new posts.






















I so long to have another baby. It is just one of those things that I feel I have no control over.
I have two more cycles before I can officailly start to ttc again.
I started with a new Chinese Medicine Dr/Acupuncturist a month ago. He wants me to have three cycles before ttc. So, here I am....waiting.

It is worth the wait. I want to be as healthy as I can be.

This next baby will be our last...whether this baby lives or not....he/she will be our last.
I have had two intense losses....first one at 20 weeks and the second at 37 weeks....I don't think I can go through it again. (Actually, I know I will survive another loss....I just don't want to have to endure another loss.)

Also, dh is the BIG 50 in December....he would really like for us to be "done" after this next baby.
Ya just never know, huh?
I have been praying alot about all this....will keep you posted.

Thanks again Ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Mom

Jackie, I do think of you so often and your spirit children


----------



## Mer

Jackie, I wanted to thank you for this thread. I was having a bad day yesterday and I came accross it. It made me feel a little better. Less alone. I only wish I had found it sooner. I lost my baby not to long after you did, last April. So sorry for you loss.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Mer,
Thank you sweetie!!!! I am sorry for your loss as well...Congrats on the new baby...that will be here SOON!!!!









I think I am about ready to bleed...been spotting a tad since yesterday.









Went to take flowers yesterday for my sweet Gracie...It is always so bittersweet, yah know?
Beautiful day, birds chirping, strong smell of flowers in the air....and my little girl buried in the ground....

Happy Memorial Day to All!!!!!


----------

